# 17.5" frame bike OK for someone around 5'10"?



## Big_Carp (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a bike myself with a 19.5" frame. I am right about 6' and it suits me great. I am now looking to buy a bike for my brother, he is about an inch or two shorter then me..would a 17.5" frame mountain bike be okay for him? The reason im asking that specific frame size is because I found a nice bike on craigslist with those dimensions. Thanks for the help folks!


----------



## jtrain (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm 5'10", and I ride a 17.5" frame.

But there's a lot more info you'd probably need to know like standover height, your bro's inseam length, blah blah blah.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

yes


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, I'm about the height and ride a 17" rockhopper. A lot depends on the riders distribution of height and the bike's geometry. Most 17" or 19" frames fit fine. I prefer a smaller bike to a bigger one.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm 5'11" and ride a 17" rockhopper, I had always ridden larger bikes and got fitted for this one and love it! It feels so quick and light but I dont feel cramped at all.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

In general yes. But you need to be sizing your bikes based on the top tube length.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm 5' 9.5" and generally ride 18" to 19.5" frames (XC riding). 17.5" would probably be a little too small for me, but as others said, it depends on TT length and rider preference.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd rather get a bike that's a little too small than too big.

I used to ride a 17.5" Gary Fisher until it got stolen. I'm 5'11" or so.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Big_Carp said:


> I have a bike myself with a 19.5" frame. I am right about 6' and it suits me great. I am now looking to buy a bike for my brother, he is about an inch or two shorter then me..would a 17.5" frame mountain bike be okay for him? The reason im asking that specific frame size is because I found a nice bike on craigslist with those dimensions. Thanks for the help folks!


I'm 5'9" with a 33" inseam. 
I ride a 17.5" frame. 
I too prefer to have it smaller than bigger. 
It's pefect for me.

Don't know your dimensions, but besides your body type, there's the type of riding you like to do to take into consideration. 
For XCing (as mentioned here before), I'd prefer a 19" frame. But for trail/AM, the 17.5"er is my preference...I can ride much more aggressively on it.


----------



## marktomin (Mar 14, 2007)

ljsmith said:


> In general yes. But you need to be sizing your bikes based on the top tube length.


I agree, some 17.5" seat tube frames can be size S and some M. For example, yeti 575 17.5" is size S, and it will be too small for you.


----------

